# مصطلحات التقنيات العلمية في السيارات



## علي عباس جاسم (4 أغسطس 2008)

سلام عليكم 


ادناه بعض مصطلجات تقنيات السيارات الالكترونية واللي هي اغلبها تطبيقات لمجال الميكاترونيكس


مع الشكر للاطلاع :82::82::82:


EBAEmergency Brake Assist




*Emergency Brake Assist* (EBA) is a safety system in vehicles designed to ensure maximum braking power is used in an Emergency stop situation. By interpreting the speed and pressure at which the brake pedal is pushed, the system detects if the driver is trying to execute an emergency stop, and if the brake pedal is not fully applied, the system overrides and fully applies the brakes until the Anti-lock braking system (ABS) takes over to stop the wheels locking upEBA نظام المساعدة في فرملة الطوارئ
EBDElectronic brake-force distribution 


which automatically applies more braking power to the wheels with the best grip. Also called (EBFD)​EBDالتوزيع الإليكتروني لقوة الفرامل
ECBElectronically controlled brakes



ECB التحكم الإليكتروني للفرامل
ECMElectronic control module ECM or ECU electronic control unit is an embedded system that controls one or more of the electrical subsystems in a vehicle.ECTEngine coolant temperature sensor



Also called coolant temperature sensor (CTS).ECT حساس درجة حرارة سائل تبريد المحرك
ECUElectronic control unit



or ECM electronic control module is an embedded system that controls one or more of the electrical subsystems in a vehicle.ECUوحدة تحكم اليكترونية 
eCVTElectronically controlled, continuously variable transmission The eCVT in the hybrid car is integral with the generator motor. It harnesses internal combustion and electric power sources to drive the wheels.eCVT نظام نقل الحركة المستمر ذو التحكم الإليكتروني 
EDCUElectronic diesel control unitEDCU وحدة التحكم الإليكترونية للديزل
EDTCEngine drag traction control EDTC prevents excessive slip of the driven wheels due to engine drag torque (engine brake). This may occur when driving on slippery road surface if the driver change to lower gear or suddenly lifts his foot off the throttle. EDTC وحدة التحكم .............
EFIElectronic fuel injection



 Abbreviation for Electronic Fuel Injection. This type of system uses computer-controlled fuel injectors to spray fuel into the engine rather than mechanically controlled injectors or a carburetor. EFI comes in several varieties: "throttle body injection" (See TBI), "multi-port injection" (See MFI or PFI) or Sequential Fuel Injection (SFI). Electronic fuel injection is considered to be superior to carburetion because it allows more precise fuel metering for easier starting, lower emissions, better fuel economy and performance. EFI حقن وقود إليكتروني 
EGOExhaust Gas Oxygen _Sensor_



The EGO sensor is mounted in the exhaust system upstream of the catalyst. It detects excess oxygen in the exhaust stream. Oxygen, or the lack of it, indicates whether the air/fuel is lean or rich of the stoichiometric ratio. The EGO sensor is also known as a Lambda-Sond sensor or O2 sensor.EGO _حساس_ الأكسجين بالعادم
EGRExhaust-gas recirculation This is an emissions control technique for reducing oxides of nitrogen emissions in the tailpipe. A small amount of exhaust gas is recirculated back into the intake manifold to dilute the incoming air/fuel mixture. Contrary to what you’d think, it has a cooling effect on combustion temperatures which helps reduce the formation of oxides of nitrogen (See NOX). The EGR valve is the main control device in this system.EGRإعادة تدوير (استخدام) غاز العادم
EHCElectronic Height Control EHC systems exist under many trade names, including Variable Ride-Height Suspension (VRHS), Active Height Control (AHC), and pneumatic suspension systems.EHC التحكم الإليكتروني في الارتفاع
EHPSElectro-hydraulic power steeringEHPS التوجيه الكهروهيدروليكي المؤزر 
EMBElectro Mechanical BrakePure brake by wire, no brake fluid, no brake lines, electric motor generates braking force, and wheel brake ECU actuated from electronic brake pedal EMB فرامل كهروميكانيكية 
EMSEngine Management System In an Engine Management System (EMS), electronics control fuel delivery, ignition timing and firing order. Primary sensors on the system are engine angle (crank or Top Dead Center (TDC) position), airflow into the engine and throttle demand position. The circuitry determines which cylinder needs fuel and how much, opens the requisite injector to deliver it, then causes a spark at the right moment to burn it. Early EMS systems used analogue computer circuit designs to accomplish this, but as embedded systems became fast enough to keep up with the changing inputs at high revolutions, digital systems started to appear.EMS نظام إدارة المحرك
EPAEnvironmental Protection Agency*Abbreviation for the Environmental Protection Agency, the government agency responsible for enforcing anti-pollution rules. The EPA requires all vehicle manufacturers to certify their new car as being in compliance with the applicable clean air standards for the year of manufacture. The manufacturer, in turn, must provide an "emissions" warranty on every vehicle they sell that guarantees free replacement of any emissions control device that might fail during that time. This coverage usually extends to such items as the computer control system, catalytic converter, fuel and ignition system (except the spark plugs and normal wear items).EPA وكالة حماية البيئة 
EPREvaporator pressure regulator EPREPSElectronic power steering EPS مؤازر التوجيه الإليكتروني
ESCElectronic Stability ControlESC systems exist under many trade names, including Vehicle Stability Control (VSC), Electronic Stability Program (ESP), and Vehicle Stability Enhancement (VSE).ESC نظام التحكم في الاتزان
ESPElectronic stability programESP systems exist under many trade names, including Vehicle Stability Control (VSC), Electronic Stability Control (ESC), and Vehicle Stability Enhancement (VSE).ESP برنامج الاتزان الإلكتروني 
ETC (1)Electronic throttle controlETC (1) التحكم الإليكتروني في صمام الخانق
ETC (2)Electronic Traction Control# The Electronic Transmission is an automatic transmission which uses modern electronic control technologies to control the transmission. The transmission itself, except for the valve body and speed sensor, is virtually the same as a full hydraulically controlled transmission, but it also consists of electronic control unit and actuators.
The electronic sensors monitor the speed of the vehicle, gear position and throttle opening, sending this information to the ECU. The ECU then controls the operation of the clutches and brakes based on this data and controls the timing of shift points and torque converter tock-up.ETC (2) التحكم الإليكتروني في الجر
ETCUElectronic transmission control unitETCU وحدة التحكم الإليكترونية لنقل الحركة
ETDEmergency tensioning deviceETDجهاز طوارئ الشد
EVElectric vehicle



EV المركبة الكهربائية
EWBElectronic Wedge Brake EWB فرامل الخابور الإليكترونية


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (4 أغسطس 2008)

المشاركة كاملة باللنك ادناه 


http://thecartech.com/frontpage/autoglossary_en.htm


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (4 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جدا ...جزاك الله خيرا 
:78::78::78:​


----------

